# Bernstein - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Decided that my strong suit is creating dedicated posts as I lack the musicological expertise to add much of anything else of interest to the forum so here goes...

Found this on jpc.de - "Leonard Bernstein - Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon & Decca" which will be released on 23.2.2018...

Contents -

Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1-9 (Nr. 5 & 7 in zwei Einspielungen); Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus-Ouvertüre op. 43; Egmont-Ouvertüre op. 84; Coriolan-Ouvertüre op. 62; König Stephan-Ouvertüre op. 117; Fidelio-Ouvertüre; Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 3 (in zwei Einspielungen); Klavierkonzerte Nr. 3-5 (Nr. 4 in zwei Einspielungen); Streichquartette Nr. 14 & 16 (Orchesterfassungen von Mitropoulos); Missa solemnis op. 123; Fidelio op. 72
+Britten: 4 Sea Interludes aus Peter Grimes
+Bernstein: Symphonien Nr. 1-3; Chichester Psalms; Serenade nach Platos „Symposium“; Fancy Free-Ballett; Dybbuk-Suiten Nr. 1 & 2; Songfest; Divertimento für Orchester; A Musical Toast; Slava – A Political Overture; 3 Dance Episodes aus On the Town; Facsimile; Nocturne “Halil” für Flöte, Streicher, Percussion; 3 Meditationen aus Mass; Symphonische Suite aus On the Waterfront; Prelude, Fugue & Riffs für Klarinette & Jazz Ensemble; Symphonische Tänze aus West Side Story; Konzert für Orchester „Jubilee Games“; On the Town; Candide; West Side Story; A Quiet Place; A White House Cantata; Candide-Ouvertüre
+Bizet: Carmen
+Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 1-4; Akademische Festouvertüre op. 80; Tragische Ouvertüre op. 81; Haydn-Variationen op. 56a; Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1 & 2; Violinkonzert op. 77; Konzert für Violine, Cello & Orchester op. 102
+Bruckner: Symphonie Nr. 9
+Copland: Symphonie Nr. 3; Appalachian Spring; El Salon Mexico; Connotations; Quiet City für Englischhorn, Trompete, Streicher; Klarinettenkonzert; Music for the Theatre
+Debussy: La Mer; Prelude a l´apres-midi d’un faune; Images für Orchester
+Dvorak: Symphonie Nr. 9; Slawische Tänze op. 46 Nr. 1, 3, 8; Cellokonzert op. 104; Gershwin: An American in Paris; Rhapsody in Blue; Ives: Symphonie Nr. 2 (inkl. Werkseinführung); The Unanswered Question; Haydn: Die Schöpfung (inkl. Werkseinführung); Mahler: Symphonien Nr. 1-9; Das Lied von der Erde; 
+Haydn: Symphonien Nr. 88, 92, 94, 102; Sinfonia concertante B-Dur H1: 105 ; Die Schöpfung; Messe H22: 9 „Missa in tempore belli“ (Paukenmesse)
+Hindemith: Symponie „Mathis der Maler“; Konzertmusik op. 50 für Streicher & Blechbläser; Symphonische Metamorphosen über Themen von Weber
+Elgar: Enigma Variationen; Pomp & Circumstance Märsche Nr. 1 & 2; The Crown of India-Marsch
+Franck: Symphonie d-moll
+Saint-Saens: Le Rouet d’Omphale op. 31
+Roussel: Symphonie Nr. 3
+Ives: Symphonie Nr. 2; Central Park in the Dark; The Gong on the Hook; Tone Roads Nr. 1; Largo cantabile “Hymn”; Halloween; The Unanswered Question
+Liszt: Faust-Symphonie
+Barber: Adagio for Strings op. 11
+Schuman: Symphonie Nr. 3; American Festival Overture
+Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue; Prelude for Piano Nr. 2
+Del Tredici: Tattoo für Orchester (1986)
+ Rorem: Violinkonzert
+Harris: Symphonie Nr. 3
+Boito: Prologo in Cielo aus Mefistofele
+Foss: Biblische Kantate “The Song of Songs”
Mahler: Symphonien Nr. 1-9; Adagio (Symphonie Nr. 10); Kindertotenlieder; Das Lied von der Erde; Des Knaben Wunderhorn; 5 Rückert-Lieder; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
+Mendelssohn: Symphonien Nr. 3-5; Hebriden-Ouvertüre op. 26
+Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 25, 29, 35, 36, 38-41; Klarinettenkonzert KV 622; Klavierkonzerte Nr. 15 & 17 (mit Bernstein als Pianist & Dirigent); Requiem KV 626; Messe KV 427 c-moll "Große Messe"; Ave verum KV 618; Exsultate, jubilate KV 165
+Puccini: La Boheme
+Schubert: Symphonien Nr. 5, 8, 9
+Schumann: Symphonien Nr. 1-4; Cellokonzert op. 129; Klavierkonzert op. 54
+Schostakowitsch: Symphonien Nr. 1, 6, 7, 9
+Sibelius: Symphonien Nr. 1, 2, 5, 7
+Strauss: Orchesterlieder op. 10 Nr. 1; op. 27 Nr. 2 & 4; op. 37 Nr. 2; op. 41 Nr. 1; Schleiertanz & Finalszene aus Salome
+Strawinsky: Feuervogel-Suite; Pulcinella; Petruschka; Scenes de ballet; Le Sacre du Printemps; Symphonie C-Dur; Symphonie in drei Sätzen; Mass; Les Noces
+Tschaikowsky: Symphonien Nr. 4-6; Francesca da Rimini op. 32 (in zwei Einspielungen); Romeo & Julia (in zwei Einspielungen); 1812-Ouvertüre op. 49; Capriccio italien op. 45; Hamlet op. 67; Slawischer Marsch op. 31
+Bloch: Schelomo
+Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
+Ravel: Klavierkonzert G-Dur (mit Bernstein als Pianist & Dirigent)
+Das Konzert im Dezember 1989 zum Fall der Berliner Mauer mit Beethovens Symphonie Nr. 9
+The 1953 American Decca Recordings (auf 6 CDs) mit Bernsteins musikalischen Analysen (in englischer Sprache): Beethoven, Symphonie Nr. 3; Brahms, Symphonie Nr. 4; Dvorak, Symphonie Nr. 9; Schumann, Symphonie Nr. 2; Tschaikowsky, Symphonie Nr. 6 
+Bernstein: Fancy Free (Aufnahme von 1946 mit Billy Holiday, Joe Guy, Ballet Theatre Orchestra); Auszüge aus On the Town (Aufnahmen von 1954 mit Lynn Murray Orchestra, Tutti Camarata Orchestra, Leonad Joy Orchestra)
+BERNSTEIN AUF DVD - Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1-9 (inkl. Werkseinführungen); Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1-5; Missa solemnis op. 123; Chorfantasie op. 80; Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus op. 43 (Auszüge); Egmont-Ouvertüre op. 84; Coriolan-Ouvertüre op. 62; Leonore-Ouvertüre Nr. 3; König Stephan-Ouvertüre op. 117; Streichquartett Nr. 14 (Orchesterfassung); Fidelio op. 72 (Eine Produktion der Wiener Staatsoper 1978); Bernstein: Divertimento für Orchester; Serenade nach Plato; Symphonie Nr. 2 (inkl. "Teacher and Teaching" - A Tribute to Leonard Bernstein as a Teacher); Candide; Brahms: Symphonien Nr. 1-4 (inkl. Werkseinführungen); Klavierkonzerte Nr. 1 & 2; Violinkonzert op. 77; Konzert op. 102 für Violine, Cello & Orchester; Mahler: Symphonien Nr. 1-9 (inkl. Proben zu den Symphonien Nr. 5 & 9); Das Lied von der Erde; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen; Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn; Rückert-Lieder; "The Little Drummer Boy" - Ein Essay über Mahler von und mit Leonard Bernstein; Mozart: Messe c-moll KV 427; Exsultate, jubilate KV 165; Ave verum KV 618; Requiem KV 626; Schumann: Symphonien Nr. 1-4; Cellokonzert op. 129; Haydn: Cellokonzerte Nr. 1 & 2; Violinkonzerte Nr. 1 & 4; Schostakowitsch: Symphonien Nr. 6 & 9; Tschaikowsky: Symphonien Nr. 4 & 5; Violinkonzert op. 35; Andante cantabile; Bernstein: The Making of West Side Story
+DVD "The Gift of Music" 
+DVD "Rostropovich - Life and Art" - Schumann: Cellokonzert op. 129; Bloch: Schelomo
+BLU-RAY AUDIO Beethoven: Symphonien Nr. 1-9 
Artists: Krystian Zimerman, Claudio Arrau, Gidon Kremer, Gundula Janowitz, Edda Moser, Lucia Popp, Gwyneth Jones, Hanna Schwarz, Rene Kollo, Kurt Moll, Barbara Hendricks, Christa Ludwig, Thomas Hampson, Agnes Baltsa, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Arleen Auger, Mischa Maisky, Frederica von Stade, Martha Argerich, Peter Hofmann, Hildegard Behrens, Cyprien Katsaris, Billy Holiday, Montserrat Caballe, Peter Schmidl, Tölzer Knabenchor, Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Wiener Philharmoniker, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Orchestre National de France, English Bach Festival Orchestra, Ballet Theatre Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein, Justus Frantz
Label: DGG/Decca, ADD/DDD 
FSK (volunteer German film censoring) approved as of 0 years 
Order number: 7888020 
Release date: 23.2.2018

As you can tell I just copied and pasted the page contents as I'm much too lazy to actually re-format the contents...:lol:

The pre-release price is 465.39 US - 399.99 EUR.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dear member, these are all listed in new and upcoming release sections.

New Releases.......................

Future opera releases on DVD and Blu-ray


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Dear member, these are all listed in new and upcoming release sections.
> 
> New Releases.......................
> 
> Future opera releases on DVD and Blu-ray


Whoa! - my apologies! Seriously, thank you for pointing me in the right direction. I've been completely unable to navigate through the site in my attempt to find what I'm looking for. Never intended to be someone who inadvertently antagonized anyone (as I started to sense in some of my other posts) but I will immediately refrain from continuing these dedicated threads. Thank once again for the heads up, advice, and guidance...Beste wensen!


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Well, this thread performed a useful public service in any event, because I never knew those threads existed. They really shouldn't be so hidden away.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

gardibolt said:


> Well, this thread performed a useful public service in any event, because I never knew those threads existed. They really shouldn't be so hidden away.


Thank you for the kind words... they mean a great deal and serve as a nice contrast to the frosty PMs that I received for posting new threads in the wrong forums... Once again, thank you and best wishes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

Pugg posted a cool picture of the Bernstein box in the Classical Music Mega Box thread...

Classical "Mega" CD Box Sets

The set is a "definite buy" for me...


----------

